# Fluval 304 hoses... want to switch



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

So I have a Fluval 304 and I need to replace the hoses. thing is I dont like the stock fluva hoses. I would like to have clear smooth body hoses. Has anyone ever swtiched them out and if so how did it work for you? Any tips?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

i only use those clear ones you can buy at menards/home depot/lowes. they work great, just get some hose clamps too because some of those clear hoses are thickwall(which you want/need). Stay away from the thinwall stuff it does collapse.

I am going to be swapping out all my white schedule 40 PVC for clear schedule 40 PVC over the winter on my 210 and 52 wet/dry systems.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

sweet. I grabber a small piece of of clear 5/8 to see how it fits. I just nervous when I try to change things considering the tank is not in my home but somewhere else. I would crap if there was a leak or something.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

take your valves with you if you can,I got a 303 the other day for free, got a whole box of stuff, well not free I pro bono'd a friends 75g move and reset, and tear down, and drive her 16" pleco named freddie to a 550g tank 20 miles away. and noticed its two sizes, the hoses are hard as a rock but the motor still works. I need 5/8" for my mag350 anyways. hell i dont know what you have for farm stock stores around there but if you got a farm and fleet or tractor supply they got em too.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I just shot over to lowes and grabbed some. I should of just taken the valves to the store with me but again the tank isnt at my home.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey did you see my thread about super fine bubble? What do you think?


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

whitedevil-
what is the advantage to clear hosing?(I know clear beer bottles are not good
haven't heard of clear pvc...


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Clear is just going to allow you to see how dirty the lines are and will let me know when they need cleaned. Thats why I want to switch.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

gotcha


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Zook said:


> whitedevil-
> what is the advantage to clear hosing?(I know clear beer bottles are not good
> haven't heard of clear pvc...


Yep, clear lets you view the water flow and mulm build up. If i cant see a super white LED light thru my 1" hose its times to clean it.

clear bottles of any nature are not good 

Um, new age industries has the clear schedule 40 PVC









Clear-40® - Clear Rigid PVC Pipe

I use it for the business and for expensive set ups that I do. It wasnt around when I built my 210 but I dont mind remodeling the piping and the stand's skin.


----------

